# New Site Up - Always looking for input



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Site is live; still going to add lots of frame drawings which is not normal on public sites; but I think cyclists will like

http://www.motobecane.com/

As always, I would love to hear suggestions


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Certainly a welcomed upgrade from the older site.

If i may get a bit off-topic for a sec.

I have been in touch with what I believe is your sister store in FL(sportymamabikes) regarding the le champion CF in org/wht colors since Aug 09. The original arrival date was said to be by Nov 30 09 which didn't happen, then after contacting Courtney she stated a new arrival date of the 1st week of Jan 2010 which has sadly come and gone as well :cryin: 
my question is might you possibly have any concrete info that can sustain a customer from purchasing another brand elsewhere???

regards
dana


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

mike great site you should have a section for pics of owners bikes had my uno for a week and love it !!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

orangeclymer said:


> Certainly a welcomed upgrade from the older site.
> 
> If i may get a bit off-topic for a sec.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay
those CF bikes should unload this coming week in gray/white and in orange/white

thanks


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok. You asked for it.

1. The red box containing "The Road to Happiness" is too close to the top image. Either the top left curve of the box shouldn't be there at all, or it should be fully visible, with a bit of space between the box and the banner image.

2. The top banner image isn't as wide as the body of the site. Whether that's due to the content being wider than the containing table, or if it's bad CSS coding, I don't know.

3. Fix this:

```
<!--end mainpage content--> 
<!--end bdcontainer content--> 
</body> 

</html>[B]>[/B]
```
"This" being the extra '>' that shows up at the bottom of the page.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

4. Use a bolder or larger font for the top menu navigation.

5. Change this:

"© 1986-2009 Motobecane USA. All rights reserved. * Pricing is set by Motobecane USA retailers and does not include freight, import duties or taxes for retailers outside of the US."

You need to make it 2010, and I would use a white font, or a light grey, as it's almost illegible, and makes the site look cheap.
​


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Sorry for the delay
> those CF bikes should unload this coming week in gray/white and in orange/white
> 
> thanks


Mike thanks for the update. Mmmm so is it possible to get a bit more detail such as where they will unload? ie at the dock or at the LBS??

TIA


----------



## kondrag (Aug 3, 2008)

The images and titles on the left should be clickable. The "Read on>>" link is too small of a target. If I want to see the details of something, I should just be able to click on the picture or title.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

kondrag said:


> The images and titles on the left should be clickable. The "Read on>>" link is too small of a target. If I want to see the details of something, I should just be able to click on the picture or title.



This is for sure
I told the web guy that the first time I went on the site

He is working on it


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> Ok. You asked for it.
> 
> 1. The red box containing "The Road to Happiness" is too close to the top image. Either the top left curve of the box shouldn't be there at all, or it should be fully visible, with a bit of space between the box and the banner image.
> 
> ...


thanks
I am passing those along

fine tuning will continue for a long while
including posting frame drawings which i think will make the site very different from other brand sites


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

orangeclymer said:


> Mike thanks for the update. Mmmm so is it possible to get a bit more detail such as where they will unload? ie at the dock or at the LBS??
> 
> TIA



Information on exact unloading of containers is always hard
Sometimes the transit time can vary by as much as 2 weeks
Sometimes customs can decide at the last minute to put on a hold for inspection that can add a day or a week

These bikes: the Ocean / Rail company called on last week and told us they arrive in Houston this weekend. So delivery could be as early as Monday or as late as Friday -- my best guess is Tuesday

If you want one PM me and I can hook you up with one to ship the day they unload

Orange/White waiting list has been growing sense that Bicycling test of one in that color

thanks for your interest


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

noavg55 said:


> mike great site you should have a section for pics of owners bikes had my uno for a week and love it !!


Working on that idea now

Please send me pictures!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Information on exact unloading of containers is always hard
> Sometimes the transit time can vary by as much as 2 weeks
> Sometimes customs can decide at the last minute to put on a hold for inspection that can add a day or a week
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------

